# What is this?



## Karla Flippin (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi! Can someone tell me what this is, and it's worth? I'm selling it for my boss's wife, boss is in a care home and can't provide the information. Thank you!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a Ford 22-124 or 22-125 Stalk chopper/flail mower. Usable condition in the States could be up around $1900.00. Seems there is a pulley / idler and a belt missing on the one you have. Any parts laying around the barn or a shed? In your last photo of the ID tag, top right hand corner, it says 22- See if you can see the rest of the number ie: 124 or 125








Seems you've moved back to the States?


----------



## Karla Flippin (Jun 19, 2020)

Thank you! That number is gone, but what would the part it needs look like? We do have a metal area that I have not sold off yet, but plan to. Would it be blue? I don't think I've seen anything blue over there, but I'll go look. I've got it advertised for $300.00. Had two calls, but they asked me what it is. Yes, I'm in the USA now! Great country!


----------



## Karla Flippin (Jun 19, 2020)

I found an ad for one based on your answer. $1900, in Indiana. I see what I need to look for in the parts area. Thank you!


----------

